
Millennials Are in Worse Financial Health Than Previous Generations - TechFinder
https://medium.com/utopiapress/millennials-are-in-worse-financial-health-than-previous-generations-e1f1abf7ab4d
======
cutenewt
My hypothesis is crushing school debt is the primary culprit for this. Their
parents and government failed to rein in school tuition prices when they went.
Sadly, we're no closer to keeping university costs in check now.

